# Canadian BBQ question



## badss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi all,
BBQ as well all know is super huge in the United States and sure glad it is as we really have some experts on this site. Not to take away from some of our Canadian Bros that are great smokers....but I was wondering if there were any BBQ competitons coming up or if anyone knew of some especially out here on the Prairie provinces, would you mind sharing some info and dates? If there are none maybe we could set up a gathering???? Just wondering if there is any interest out there....so how about it fellow Canucks ???? Albertans???? Got a smoking date or Que competition comming up? Lets share some dates and maybe we could link up!!!


----------



## richtee (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/tod.../bbqchamps.htm

http://www.bbqonthebow.com/

Hope these help


----------



## lagogarda (Jan 22, 2008)

Good Luck...Canadian Team usually fares pretty good at The Jack Daniels Invitational each year.


----------



## wahouse8 (Jan 22, 2008)

I personnally don't know of any but then again, I am just generally clued out.  Now that I am getting into this I am going to start looking around for them though.  

I saw there is a chili competition in Niagara Falls I think next week.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a link that may help...Doesn't look like 08' info is posted yet.  But I would keep my eyes open.  It lists 2007 info, so if they're yearly events, it should give you an idea. 

http://www.canadianbarbecueassociati..._listings.html


----------



## badss (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone...jeez Richtee....Calgary is only 4.5 hours away and ya came through again fer me! Keep it up an I'm gonna owe ya big time man! Thanks again Rich...BADSS


----------



## richtee (Jan 23, 2008)

How to tell if yer from Northern Michigan or Canada...   ;{)


----------

